

The Blocky visual programming system - _delirium
http://blocky.io/

======
wladimir
I really like the idea of visual programming languages. I know nothing about
LISP though, is knowledge of LISP needed to play with this?

~~~
_delirium
For simple stuff using the built-in blocks, no; to really make use of it
though, yes. It follows a (fairly common for visual-programming systems) two-
tier programming approach where you do visual programming using units
("blocks"), but new blocks are defined non-visually, in this case in Common
Lisp.

I'm no expert, though; I just recently ran across it.

